# Licenciada en Educación



## bettita

quisiera saber como digo   el titulo profesional de licenciada en educacion secundaria en Ingles? gracias de antemano y saludos!!


----------



## belén

Betitta
Por favor, siguiendo las normas del foro, te ruego abras un nuevo hilo para cada pregunta independiente de la anterior.

Como verás, he separado tu discusión sobre las actas de esta, a fin de que sea un hilo diferente.

Gracias,
Belén


----------



## Eugin

Te paso los que yo usaría: 
> Bachelor´s Degree in High School´s Studies
> Bachelor´s Degree in High School Education.

Espero que te sea de ayuda!!!


----------



## gwainberg

En realidad siempre me ha parecido que el Bachelor`s degree no es un equivalente correcto a un título de Licenciatura, que generalmente conlleva más créditos y una tesis que va más allá de un term paper que se hace en máximo una o dos semanas.
He visto la traducción de este término como Licentiateship.  En realidad el equivalente real lo puede conocer el lector que sabe la diferencia entre los dos grados.

GW


----------



## Masood

bettita said:
			
		

> quisiera saber como digo   el titulo profesional de licenciada en educacion secundaria en Ingles? gracias de antemano y saludos!!


hola bettita:
Se llama *PGCSE*, Post Graduate Certificate of Secondary Education.


----------



## fenixpollo

Masood said:
			
		

> Se llama *PGCSE*, Post Graduate Certificate of Secondary Education.


For me in the U.S., this is only the governmental certification to teach.


			
				gwainberg said:
			
		

> En realidad siempre me ha parecido que el Bachelor`s degree no es un equivalente correcto a un título de Licenciatura, que generalmente conlleva más créditos y una tesis que va más allá de un term paper que se hace en máximo una o dos semanas.


 Creo que una licenciatura es un título otorgado al terminar 4 años (más o menos) de universidad, igual que el Bachelor's Degree. Cada programa y/o cada universidad tiene sus propios requisitos para terminar esos estudios, que podrían incluir una tesis, un examen o una práctica.

Creo que son dos cosas distintas en EEUU:
*Bachelor's Degree in Secondary Education*
*Teacher Certification in Secondary English*

Mi humilde opinión. 

Saludos


----------



## Isolde

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> For me in the U.S., this is only the governmental certification to teach.
> Creo que una licenciatura es un título otorgado al terminar 4 años (más o menos) de universidad, igual que el Bachelor's Degree. Cada programa y/o cada universidad tiene sus propios requisitos para terminar esos estudios, que podrían incluir una tesis, un examen o una práctica.
> 
> Creo que son dos cosas distintas en EEUU:
> *Bachelor's Degree in Secondary Education*
> *Teacher Certification in Secondary English ??? (Is this correct?)*
> 
> Mi humilde opinión.
> 
> Saludos


 
You are right fenixpollo.

It is always a problem to translate qualifications. All countries have different systems and sometimes it is very difficult to find the exact equivalent.

In every case, it is important to know the education system of the country, otherwise, the translation is hopeless.

Perhaps instead of guessing, it could ask Bettita, if this degree is obtained after 4 years of University....in which case it could be a Bachelor's Degree, or if it is obtained by doing an extra year or two in order to obtain a Teacher's Certificate..or whatever.

Then we would now for sure.

Cheers!


----------



## bettita

Bueno yo estudié 5 años en la universidad al finalizar me dieron el bachiller en educación  que es automático, y para obtener el título tuve que dar un examen frente a un jurado y al aprobar ese examen me dieron el Titulo de licenciada en Educacion Secundaria, la traducción es para USA y como sería entonces ambos pues para mi el Bachiller es el Bachelor  Degree o  estoy equivocada? Como entonces sería Bachiller en Educación y Licenciada en Educación Secundaria? This translation is driving me up the wall!!! hahaha, gracias de antemano!


----------



## bettita

Does the word licentiate  have the same meaning for Licenciado(a) in Spanish? if not why?? gracias !!


----------



## asm

Estimada bettita:

No te hagas bolas con los idiomas, recuerda que no estan hechos el uno para el otro. Todo depende de tus intenciones. 

Si estas haciendo un tratado linguistico que tiene como finalidad el estudio filológico e historico de los terminos (nobelzcos) que se usan en paises angloparlantes e hispanoparlantes al concluir estudios universitarios, te comento que el sentido original de la licenciatura era "licenciar" o dar licencia a los egresados para poder realizar ciertos trabajos, o para tener ciertos permisos para practicar "profesionalmente".  Lamentablemente esto no es muy profundo para la necesidad antes mencionada.

Sin embargo, si tu finalidad es traducir tu curriculum vitae, o enviar tus papeles a los Estados Unidos para solicitar ingreso a alguna universidad o para consequir algun tipo de trabajo (o simplemente para comunicar la idea de que estudiaste en la universidad un programa universitario de 4 (+) años, solo indica que tienes el* Bachelor's degree*.

Si la segunda opcion es la correcta, vas a ahorrar muchos dolores de "lengua", tanto para ti como para tus lectores. Si la opcion uno es la buena, me envias una copia de tu trabajo final!!!

Keep it simple!







			
				bettita said:
			
		

> Does the word licentiate  have the same meaning for Licenciado(a) in Spanish? if not why?? gracias !!



Al parecer el WR si da la equivalencia, pero aclara que es para las universidades europeas (ya nos dejaron afuera a los americanos, africanos, asiaticos y australianos, por lo menos)


----------



## Isolde

bettita said:
			
		

> Bueno yo estudié 5 años en la universidad al finalizar me dieron el bachiller en educación que es automático, y para obtener el título tuve que dar un examen frente a un jurado y al aprobar ese examen me dieron el Titulo de licenciada en Educacion Secundaria, la traducción es para USA y como sería entonces ambos pues para mi el Bachiller es el Bachelor Degree o estoy equivocada? Como entonces sería Bachiller en Educación y Licenciada en Educación Secundaria? This translation is driving me up the wall!!! hahaha, gracias de antemano!


 
Por o tanto lo que has obtenido es un "Bachelor's Degree" con "Honours in Education".

Como dice ASM no te hagas bolas, sobre todo si es para tu Curriculum o para postular a una Universidad de EU.  Usualmente ellos ya saben la equivalencia, porque muchas veces la traducción no es la exacta y lo que ven son los estudios realizados.

Saludos!


----------



## bettita

thanks you for your help!!


----------



## gian_eagle

Tengo entendido que Licenciado es diferente de Bachiller (aquí en Perú Bachiller es aquél que ha culminado los 5 años de universidad o 3 o 4 de escuela superior). A ver si me aclaran esa duda por favor. gracias.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Betita,
Licenciado en Educación, sería "Teacher"
tu especialidad sería, Major, asi que tu titulo completo sería:
"Bachelor Degree in Education with a Major in High School Education".

Hay otro thread similar que lo puso otra paisana nuestra y colega tuya, te puede servir tambien.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=48550

Suerte.


----------



## Biviana

I think Fsabroso has reason  Bachelor Degree in Education with a Major in High School Education is ok, and thanks for your help!! but I have another question como digo en Ingles: el era un tipo muy espeso es decir de caracter muy pesado!!un tipo muy fastidioso! gracias de antemano


----------



## fenixpollo

Biviana said:
			
		

> I think Fsabroso has reason Bachelor Degree in Education with a Major in High School Education is ok


 I disagree -- on most government teaching certificates, it says *Secondary Education*.  This allows the teacher to work in all secondary schools, not just high schools.





> but I have another question como digo en Ingles: el era un tipo muy espeso es decir de caracter muy pesado!!un tipo muy fastidioso! gracias de antemano


 Any time you have a new question, you should open a new thread/ask a new question in the appropriate forum.

Saludos.


----------



## gwainberg

En mi país el título de Bachiller corresponde a 3 ó 4 años de estudios, mientras que Licenciado son generalmente 5 años de estudios universitarios y al final se requiere una tesis. Creo que no hay un equivalente en el sistema americano. La licenciatura puede ser en cualquier carrera y no necesariamente en Educación.
Saludos
GW


----------



## santacruz

Titulo otorgado en la Universidad: Licenciada en Educación    
                                              Mención: Letras


----------



## lazarus1907

santacruz said:
			
		

> Titulo otorgado en la Universidad: Licenciada en Educación
> Mención: Letras


Bachelor in Education.
Necesito saber a qué te refieres exactamente con "Mención".


----------



## shikanina

creo que licenciado en educacion y profesora de inglés de media son dos cosas distintas.
Licenciado= grado
Profesora= titulo

Si estudiaste en la U deberias saberlo


----------



## paroles

El Grado Académico se refiere al dominio de conocimientos que una persona tiene en un área de estudios o en una ciencia. Luego de completar dos años de estudio en una disciplina se obtiene el grado de Bachiller; normalmente a los 4 años se obtiene el de Licenciado. Ese grado permite continuar estudios para acceder al grado de Magíster y luego al de Doctor. Mientras mayor es el grado, mayor es la profundidad de los conocimientos y el nivel de especialización en un área. Con el grado de Licenciado, Magíster o Doctor puedes dedicarte a la investigación o a la docencia universitaria de pregrado, sólo quienes tienen el grado de Magíster y de Doctor pueden hacer clases de postgrado para formar a otros magíster y doctores. 

El Título Profesional, en tanto, posibilita el ejercicio de la disciplina, ya que la formación apunta a la entrega de los contenidos y herramientas prácticas que permiten el desempeño profesional. Una persona que tiene un Título Profesional puede seguir cursos de especialización como Postítulos o Diplomas, los cuales potencian su especialización para el ejercicio de la profesión.

La mayoría de las carreras universitarias otorgan la Licenciatura y el Título Profesional. De hecho, las carreras exclusivamente universitarias, requieren la obtención del grado académico previo al título, porque se supone que son profesionales con conocimientos avanzados en un área, tanto teóricos como prácticos; por ejemplo, los estudiantes de Psicología van a obtener el título de Psicólogo y el grado de Licenciado en Psicología; además, pueden continuar con cursos de post grado y/o de post título.  ​


----------



## paroles

¿Alguien sabe entonces como sería en inglés, licenciatura y título profesional?


----------



## fenixpollo

paroles said:


> ¿Alguien sabe entonces como sería en inglés, (1) licenciatura y (2) título profesional?


Sugerí lo siguiente en el mensaje #6 de este hilo: 





fenixpollo said:


> (1) *Bachelor's Degree in Secondary Education*
> (2) *Teacher Certification in Secondary English*


----------



## valsal

Hi everyone!

I need help translating this CV into English.
If anyone can help, I´ll be very grateful.

Profesión: Licenciada en Educación

mi intento:

Occupation: Bachelor in Education

The problem I see is that she also has a Master´s Degree, so how can I explain that?

Thanks!


----------



## E. Soto

You're right. Licenciatura is equivalent to a Bachelor's Degree.
Bachelor of Education and Master of??


----------



## Gregory MD

Uff, no te imaginas cuántos hilos hay respecto de los grados académicos... Te sugiero que busques por bachelor, grados académicos o títulos profesionales, de seguro encontrarás algo que te pueda ayudar.

Creo que solo debes indicar el grado más alto, ya que se puede asumir que has pasado por los anterioes para llegar a ese. Un doctor en medicina en algun momento es bachelor, pero luego ya obtiene si Ph.D. y solo usa ese grado. 

En este caso, es preferible mencionar solo el Master, no el Bachelor: MA in Education (Master of Arts)


----------



## valsal

¡Thank you all!


----------



## mijoch

It can all get a bit complicated.

Two basic ways to become a qualified teacher in England and Wales are the PGCSE (which is not a qualification to teach primary education), and the degree course Bachelor of Education (B ED).

The only other significant information on the degree is the pass level (ie. Second Class Honours (Upper Division)).

Shortly after receiving the degree, one will receive from the Department of Education and Science----a document which amplifies the degree.

ie. Name of Institution-----some university.

Qualification------------B ED (Hons)

Age Range--------------11-16

Main Subject Studies----Mathematics

There are now other ways to obtain to obtain Qualified Teacher Status. 

M.


----------



## madridlove

Se puede decir

"I have completed a Bachelor´s Degree in teaching at ..... University"

This is clear and most English speaking countries should understand what a Bachelor´s Degree is. 

En Inglaterra, lo normal es para estudiar durante 3 años para un "Bachelor´s Degree" y cinco años para un Master.

Saludos!


----------



## MarceloD

Hola, he seguido el foro y me parece muy interesante todo lo dicho. 
Creo que Paroles dio en el clavo!
Esto es lo que a mi enteder paso en argentina (y por favor nadie se ofenda).
Segun yo entiendo (y por lo menos en Argentina) hay dos tipos de educaciones basicas despues del Secundario.
Universitarias & Terciarias.
Las primeras son dadas por las Universidades solamente
Las segundas por empresas que se dedican a la educacion
La grand diferencia radica en que las Universitarias son carreras de al menos 4 a#os minimo.
Las terciarias pueden durar entre 1 y 3 a#os y son algunas conocidas como carreras cortas. Hubo algunas de estas empresas que tambien daban titulos sobre carreras que se dictaban en la Universidad. Como los que optaban por estas Empresas salian directamente con un titulo y acaparaban el mercado laboral, las Universidades empezaron a otorgar titulos intermedios, normalmente a los 3 a#os.
Vale decir que un Analista de Sistemas de Universidad vs un Analista de Sistemas terciario, difieren en el tipo de formacion, ya que el estudiante univerisitario tiene otro grado de preparacion. Esto se hizo (al menos en Argentina) para que los univeristarios tengan un titulo para presentar y poder competir en el mercado laboral.
Ahora bien el titulo Licenciado se otorga como bien se ha dicho , cursando al menos entre 4 y 5 a#os y presentando un trabajo innovador en un area especifica y defendiendo dicha tesis frente aun jurado de academicos.
Estudios de mas de 5 a#os generalmente son las Ingenierias, (titulo Ingeniero) el cual demanda otro grado de especializacion . Ahora bien, Muchas veces la diferencia del titulo no estaba dada solo en la cantidad de a#os, sino tambien en quien dictaba el cusro, si esto era una FACULTAD dentro de la Universidad o un ESCUELA DE ALTOS ESTUDIOS o ACADEMIA dentro de la Universidad, que es ni mas ni menos que la Universidad cuyo nivel de ense#anza no era el sufciente alto (o reconocido por el Ministerio de Educacion y el Organismo que controlaba las Universidades) como para obtener el TITULO de facultad.
Por ejemplo
Hubo una epoca donde Sistemas era considerada terciario, ya que no era FACULTAD ni era ESCUELA DE ALTOS ESTUDIOS, y el titulo que se otorgaba era Analista de Sistemas.
Estos profesionales no tuvieron la oportunidad de ser Licenciados, ya que no existia un plan de carrera de al menos 4-5 a#os, ni Ingenieros ya que no habia tampoco una carrera de 6 a#os minimo.
Cuando se les reconocio el status de Carrera Academica, se creo una carrera de Licenciatura en sistemas con 5 a#os de programa de estudio.
Luego se le reconocio el titulo de Facultad y entonces el programa de estudios cambio a 6 a#os y el titulo cambio a Ingeniero
Despues tenemos las Maestrias, Doctorados y demas yerbas, pero creo que no es el animo de la conversacion ni el foro.
En Inglaterra por lo que he averiguado tiene Bachelor hasta 4 a#os, tiene letras que le llaman Honors degree (Qualification) y significa que se recibio con mayor nivel que el Bachelor normal, despues tiene Master y despues doctorate.
Espero que aclare mas la confusion 
Saludos a todos


----------



## asm

En general no se usa Bachelors in Education, casi siempre se dice Bachelors of Arts in Education (los mas comunes son BS y BA).

Los medicos son MD, no son PhD.

Sobre la maestria, es mucho mas facil la traduccion: Master of Arts in Education (MAE), asumiendo que su maestria tambien es en educacion o simplemente master in education.

Si estas traduciendo una vitae lo mejor es que pongas el BA y el MAE, ambos. El orden depende, pero en general pones antes lo mas reciente (que generalemente es lo mas avanzado).
Sugerencia, aunque no se cuales son tus necesidades, no quieras traducir TODO porque hay cosas que no tienen equivalencia. Si estas haciendo esto para ti, lo que te conviene es pedir a una compania que valida los titulos universitarios que lo haga. LEs envias tus papeles y ellos te dicen a que equivale en los EUA. Te van a sacar un ojo, pero en muchos casos es la unica opcion. 



Gregory MD said:


> Uff, no te imaginas cuántos hilos hay respecto de los grados académicos... Te sugiero que busques por bachelor, grados académicos o títulos profesionales, de seguro encontrarás algo que te pueda ayudar.
> 
> Creo que solo debes indicar el grado más alto, ya que se puede asumir que has pasado por los anterioes para llegar a ese. Un doctor en medicina en algun momento es bachelor, pero luego ya obtiene si Ph.D. y solo usa ese grado.
> 
> En este caso, es preferible mencionar solo el Master, no el Bachelor: MA in Education (Master of Arts)


----------

